# Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme



## HGHarti (22. September 2019)

*Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*

Hallo zusammen ,
habe noch einen altenPC mit einem  4Kerner von Intel, müsste ein Nachfolger von Sandy Bridge sein(4,4GHz).
Dieser sollte meinen 4K Blueray Player ersetzen.

Geschaut wird auf einem Sony UHD 55".
Dafür brauche ich eine Grafikkarte so günstig wie möglich.

Die Frage ist halt ob es Sinn macht?

Die Alternative ist mein Spiele PC (Ryzen 3800x und NVIdia 2080TI)mit einem HDMI an den TV zu verbinden und mir einen externen Bluerayplayer zu holen, da mein Gehäuse keinen Platz dafür hat.
Das Umschalten der Bildschirm würde mich halt etwas nerven.

Als Software habe ich an Power DVD gedacht oder gibt es bessere alternativen?

Der Intel PC hat halt schon einige Jahre auf dem Puckel(ca 5) und ob es noch Sinn macht Ihn zu Verkaufen weiss ich nicht.

Zur Zeit dient er als Spiele-PC für meine Frau,die dann mein altes Ryzen System bekommt.


----------



## julian35152 (22. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*

An sich reicht da schon eine Nvidia GT z.B. 

Habe jetzt eine mit HDMI 2.0 und 2GB DDR5 Rausgesucht:
Zotac GeForce GT 1030 LP ab €'*'74,07 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Eventuell findest du auch eine Ältere GTX auf Kleinanzeigen.


Software würde ich Kodi Empfehlen


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*

UHD-BluRays nutzen als Codec den HEVC mit 10bit Farbtiefe und 4:2:0 choma subsampling. Um den abzuspeielen brauchste ne Grafikkarte die das in Hardware beherrscht.
Schauste hier in die fünftletzte Spalte: Video Encode and Decode GPU Support Matrix | NVIDIA Developer
und schon weißt du welche GPU das kann. Die GT1030 die schon genannt wurde wäre für nen reinen Multimedia-PC eine gute Wahl (Spieleleistung hat die quasi keine^^).


----------



## Decrypter (22. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*

Die NV GT 1030 reicht dafür völlig aus. Oder eben aus dem roten Lager eine GPU ab RX 5X0, welche aber bei gleichen Einsatzzweck mehr Energie konsumiert.
Ich schau 4K Inhalte über einen C2D 6320 mit der GT1030 als GPU, welcher per HDMI am 4K TV angeschlossen ist. Funktioniert wunderbar trotz der mächtig angestaubten CPU. Aber letztere langweilt sich da eh nur, da die 1030 die ganze Arbeit übernimmt.


----------



## HGHarti (22. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*

Danke für die Antworten,Gaming Leistung habe ich auf meinem Spiele PC genug


----------



## julian35152 (22. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*



HGHarti schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten,Gaming Leistung habe ich auf meinem Spiele PC genug



Kein Problem 


Als Software würde ich da wirklich mal Kodi Probieren.
Daraus kann man nen ganz gutes Mediacenter und Mediathek machen. ggf. auch paar Addons installieren für diverse Medien und Anwendungen.

und wenn alles durch ein Receiver etc. geht, kann man auch ein Audio passthru einstellen das Windows/PC da nichs ggf verändert und man die beste qualität des Films nutzt


----------



## Tinka-Bell (22. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*

Ich steh momentan vor einem ähnlichen Problem. 
Von daher schließe ich mich dem mal an und Frage mich ob es sich nicht lohnen würde so ein "MediaCenter" für Filme und Serien über
ein "Raspberry Pi 4" zu realisieren.? Der kostet weniger als die Grafikkarte und soll ja auch 4K unterstützen. Von dem sehr geringen Stromverbrauch mal ganz ab. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (22. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*

Darf ich mal nach dem Sinn fragen? Ein (vorhandener) Player kostet weniger und verbraucht weniger Strom. Wozu den Sandy/Ivy oder was auch immer nutzen? Basteldrang?


----------



## julian35152 (22. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*



Tinka-Bell schrieb:


> Ich steh momentan vor einem ähnlichen Problem.
> Von daher schließe ich mich dem mal an und Frage mich ob es sich nicht lohnen würde so ein "MediaCenter" für Filme und Serien über
> ein "Raspberry Pi 4" zu realisieren.? Der kostet weniger als die Grafikkarte und soll ja auch 4K unterstützen. Von dem sehr geringen Stromverbrauch mal ganz ab. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?



Kodi sollte dort ohne probleme drauf laufen!


----------



## HGHarti (22. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*

JA basteldrang und möchte die Sache nicht unter Wert verkaufen,Strom sehe ich nicht so dramatisch


----------



## Venom89 (23. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*



Tinka-Bell schrieb:


> Ich steh momentan vor einem ähnlichen Problem.
> Von daher schließe ich mich dem mal an und Frage mich ob es sich nicht lohnen würde so ein "MediaCenter" für Filme und Serien über
> ein "Raspberry Pi 4" zu realisieren.? Der kostet weniger als die Grafikkarte und soll ja auch 4K unterstützen. Von dem sehr geringen Stromverbrauch mal ganz ab. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?



Kommt drauf an was du genau damit abspielen möchtest. Normales HDR funktioniert meine ich derzeit nicht und Dolby Vision Support wird es nicht geben.

Für mich sollte mein MediaCenter zB Netflix sowie Amazon Video unterstützen, damit nervige umschalterei entfällt.

Gruß


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*

Neue Grafikkarte, höherer stromverbrauch, sau teure 4k uhd PC Laufwerke......

Ich werde nie Leute begreifen die sich schlecht zu bedienende komplizierte Mediaplayer zusammenbauen die fast alles schlechter machen als einfache stand alone geraete oder sowieso in den uhd Fernsehern verbaute Apps...... 

Das hat nichtmal was mit bastel drang zu tun..... Das ist Geld rauswerfen. 

Ist wie nen Ferrari in der Garage zu haben, den fuer 1.5 Millionen zu verkaufen und sich dann fuer 3 Millionen einen Opel corsa anzuschaffen. 

Mein vorschlag:
Blue ray player behalten (wobei übrigens nicht ersichtlich ist ob du einen 4k upscaling blue ray player hast oder einen uhd 4k blue ray player)


----------



## DIY-Junkie (24. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*



julian35152 schrieb:


> Kodi sollte dort ohne probleme drauf laufen!



Moment mal: mein letzter Stand (vor etwa drei Jahren) war, dass Blue Rays auf dem PC nur mit Power DVD oder einer zweiten Software (deren Namen ich vergessen habe) abspielbar sind - aufgrund der Kopierschutzmechanismen und Lizenzen, die Power DVD anscheinend hat.
Hat sich da in der Zwischenzeit was getan? Ich habe mir damals aufgrund dessen Power DVD angeschafft, bin aber in der Zwischenzeit auf eine Playstation 3 umgestiegen, da Power DVD einfach unglaublich träge und miserabel in der performance ist. Ausserdem läufts nur unter Windows und das nutze ich nicht mehr.


----------



## julian35152 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Moment mal: mein letzter Stand (vor etwa drei Jahren) war, dass Blue Rays auf dem PC nur mit Power DVD oder einer zweiten Software (deren Namen ich vergessen habe) abspielbar sind - aufgrund der Kopierschutzmechanismen und Lizenzen, die Power DVD anscheinend hat.
> Hat sich da in der Zwischenzeit was getan? Ich habe mir damals aufgrund dessen Power DVD angeschafft, bin aber in der Zwischenzeit auf eine Playstation 3 umgestiegen, da Power DVD einfach unglaublich träge und miserabel in der performance ist. Ausserdem läufts nur unter Windows und das nutze ich nicht mehr.


Kann ich dir so nicht beantworten...

Aber kodi hat auch viel dazugelernt.
Zur Not kann man ja immer noch power DVD nehmen auch wenn man lieber aus dem Fenster springt... 

Gesendet von meinem JSN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HGHarti (25. September 2019)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für 4K Filme*

So ,habe mir jetzt mal Power DVD und ein passendes Laufwerk für zusammen 230 Euro geholt.Mein blueray Player der vor ca 2 Jahren 350 Euro gekostet hat kann eine Schiller BlueRay bis heute nicht ab spielen,das mit dem Strom lasse ich mal außen vor,dafür haben wir kein Wäschetrockner alles zusammen ist zwar etwas umständlich aber  wenn alles in den alten PC kommt passt es schon


----------

